# Hello from Toronto!



## MK599 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey 
New user, slightly new to forums and recently found out they are a great way to source info.

Im looking into getting a new kitten soon. Thought that this forum will get me ready and prepare for everything I need to know. Ive got lots of questions to ask and will search and post up appropriately.

Ill upload a pic of the potential kitty in the first post.

Thanks
-Matthew


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Matthew!

You already have a kitty in mind? Please DO share a picture! :grin:


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello and welcome!

you are at a good place! You will find a lot of information here!:razz:


----------



## Lyndzo (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi Matthew! I live near you, I'm in Milton.

What kind of kitten are you thinking of getting?


----------



## MK599 (Jan 10, 2012)

marie73 said:


> Welcome, Matthew!
> 
> You already have a kitty in mind? Please DO share a picture! :grin:





Syrena said:


> Hello and welcome!
> 
> you are at a good place! You will find a lot of information here!:razz:


Yea Im hoping to learn some great things!


Lyndzo said:


> Hi Matthew! I live near you, I'm in Milton.
> 
> What kind of kitten are you thinking of getting?


Im not too picky on what cat I want. I just had some circumstances such as cant be all black or white, no specific crazy breed, just a normal short haired tabby cat. But it had to be a kitten and the younger the better. I just want to be there for his or her whole life basically. 

My friends friend cat just had kittens so I thought it would be a great opportunity to get one.

I dont even know much info yet, still tying to get what I can. But the moment I saw the pic I fell in love.
Heres the pic my friend sent me. Sorry for the quality.


----------



## MK599 (Jan 10, 2012)

:kittyturn Btw how many male members are on here?


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

MK599 said:


> :kittyturn Btw how many male members are on here?


There's a few of us, it's no all crazy cat ladies here.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

welcome!! 

cute baby! from the front she looks to be a calico maybe? can't wait to see a side pic to see. 

There are a few males on here so your not all alone.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh my! That kitten is adorable!


----------



## Prada (Dec 28, 2011)

Cute kitty! I'm in the GTA as well :3


----------



## Lyndzo (Dec 20, 2011)

She's so cute!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice to meet you! I'm in GTA too (North York)


----------



## MK599 (Jan 10, 2012)

cooncatbob said:


> There's a few of us, it's no all crazy cat ladies here.


:jump


BotanyBlack said:


> welcome!!
> 
> cute baby! from the front she looks to be a calico maybe? can't wait to see a side pic to see.
> 
> There are a few males on here so your not all alone.


No idea, still new to the cat world. Ill try and ask for more pics. 



marie73 said:


> Oh my! That kitten is adorable!


I knowwwwww:smile:



Prada said:


> Cute kitty! I'm in the GTA as well :3


Cool! :smile: :thumb



Lyndzo said:


> She's so cute!


Yea, I cant help but smile every time I see this pic.



yingying said:


> Nice to meet you! I'm in GTA too (North York)


Im in North York too!
Around Lawrence and Leslie! :thumb


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Welcome from another Canuck....I'm north of Toronto in GTA. Although you would have the largest choice of kittens if you wanted black, I would encourage you to let the kitten choose you rather than the other way around. Visit the kitty several times to see if it has the same attraction to you, sit on the floor. When you get one that just won't stay out of your lap, you will know that it wants you and you will have a closer bond with it. Good luck. Can hardly wait to see your new kitty.


----------



## Lyndzo (Dec 20, 2011)

Look at all these GTA people


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

GTA??????????? Greater Toronto Area?


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

catloverami said:


> I would encourage you to let the kitten choose you rather than the other way around. Visit the kitty several times to see if it has the same attraction to you, sit on the floor. When you get one that just won't stay out of your lap, you will know that it wants you and you will have a closer bond with it. Good luck. Can hardly wait to see your new kitty.


This, completely. I'm wondering why you don't care for all back or all white? Unless you're going for a breed, color truthfully should be the least important factor in getting a cat so I'm curious why off the bat you've ruled those colors out. Black cats aren't bad luck (as many here can attest) and not all white cats are deaf. 

Anyway, welcome to the forum.  

And yes, that's what GTA stands for.


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Super cute kitten! Welcome to the forum, I wave to you from Edmonton, AB


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi and welcome. That kitten is very cute!


----------

